# Dove !!!



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of gun everyone uses for dove season ? My self I use a 16 ga. remington wingmaster also I like my 11-87 12 ga. Dove i consider my preseason warm up for pheasent....Also has anyboody hunted the sunflower patches provided by the odnr ........It is a blast


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i use a beretta silver pigeon2 o/u 12ga,7 1/2-8shot,mod and impr chokes.i decoy in the mornings and evenings and jump shoot in the wheatstubble fields in the afternoons.gets me ready for the trips up north for grouse and woodcocks.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I shoot a Benelli Montefeltro 20..


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Last year I used a 12ga. 870 and a 20 ga. 11-48

This year.... a Perazzi MX3 special.

Yes, we hunt the odnr fields at Beach City, and Shreve. We do pretty good, as long as there are not a ton of people there.


----------



## CelticCross (Aug 18, 2010)

a 357 magnum..

When i shoot him, i just gotta pick up the pieces, its ready to eat after that annihilation 

Just kidding, i dont hunt


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i havent hunted them in a few years but when i did i used and 870 wingmaster 410


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I use two guns depending on my mood ; an old 870 wingmaster 12 gauge or a S & W 1000 lightweight 20. Both my sons use 20 gauge autos.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

tomorrow,tomorrow,it starts tomorrow!!!!!! are ya all ready?


----------

